# anybody know something about Carlsbad L.S.



## Minoque (Mar 17, 2004)

I found a 1 liter green bottle in a danish lake, it has Carlsbad L.S. written in the buttom, it is probaly made around 1890-1920, used for mineralwater.
 we don't have any place or tapping called that
 just wanted to know where Carlsbad would be ?
 and any information you could give me about this bottle ?







 Picture reduced in size and embedded - Admin


----------



## maineahh62 (Mar 18, 2004)

> mineralwater


 hello minoque, i did a fair amount of searching and came up with this, i   hope it help's. http://www.sandiegohistory.org/stranger/carlsbad.htm


----------



## Bluegrass (Mar 20, 2004)

Carlsbad Becherovka - a traditional and unique Czech liqueur was created in 1805 in Karlovy Vary (Carlsbad) in the present Czech Republic. In 1807 production proceeded and by the mid 1850's could be found as far afield as Munich, Vienna, and Paris to name but a few. Packaging introduced in 1841 by the son of Jan Becher proved so successful and distinctive that the dark green rectangular bottle has remained ever since. During the 1930's distribution of Becherovka extended to Italy, Spain, and Egypt then the US markets and finally, in 1938, to England. Absinthe and Becherovka produce a wide range of amazing cocktails, for some serving suggestion visit our cocktail list.

 This might help. It's the only likely reference I could find.

           John


----------



## Minoque (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info.
 Now I have some more information to dig further with.


----------



## scotts (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I have found a similar bottle, it has a 'rough type' of surface, dark green glass, ~1L (vol). It has the same markings: "CARLSBAD L.S." on the base and the real kicker is, the cork's still in it and it's still full. I found it about thirty years ago in the cellar of a previously flooded hotel/pub, embedded in the mud/silt, that had been deposited during the flood. The cellar flooded (I was told) around WWI. I will endeavor to up(load) a picture if this is the sort of thing anyone is interested in.Cheers all. Scott.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I certainly wouldn't mind seeing pics! Any labels on it? Welcome, and 'gidday mate!' []


----------



## div2roty (Oct 22, 2010)

The dingo ate your baby.


 Show us some pics.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 22, 2010)

> I will endeavor to up(load) a picture if this is the sort of thing anyone is interested in.Cheers all. Scott.


 
 Howdy Scott,

 Welcome, to A-BN, hands across the bottle, and all that. Please do show us some photos. So when're you gonna uncork'er?

 When last this thread saw daylight, I don't believe there was much in the way-o wikipedia, so let's set the stage:

 "Karlovy Vary (Czech pronunciation: [ËˆkarlovÉª ËˆvarÉª]  ( listen); German: Karlsbad), also known in English as Carlsbad, is a spa city situated in western Bohemia, Czech Republic, on the confluence of the rivers OhÅ™e and TeplÃ¡, approximately 130 km (80.78 miles) west of Prague. It is named after King of Bohemia and Holy Roman Emperor Charles IV, who founded the city in 1370. It is historically famous for its hot springs (13 main springs, about 300 smaller springs, and the warm-water TeplÃ¡ River).
 In the 19th century, it became a popular tourist destination, especially for international celebrities visiting for spa treatment. The city is also known for the Karlovy Vary International Film Festival and the popular Czech liqueur KarlovarskÃ¡ Becherovka. The glass manufacturer Moser Glass is located in Carlsbad. The city has also given its name to the famous delicacy known as "Carlsbad plums". These plums (usually Quetsch) are candied in hot syrup, then halved and stuffed into dried damsons; this gives them a very intense flavour.
 The city has been used as the location for a number of film-shoots, including the 2006 films Last Holiday and box-office hit Casino Royale, both of which used the city's Grandhotel Pupp in different guises." From wiki-karlovy.






  It's picturesque as all get out, and man, those plums sound *good!*

 In case you wanna get a companion piece, there's one ova heah.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 23, 2010)

Interesting info.
 I had always "assumed" that the LS meant Lithia Springs.
 A nice looking bottle but I always leave them when I dig them now.
 Bill


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 23, 2010)

It not that uncommon, even I've seen a lot. It's right along the lines of Hunyadi Janos.


----------



## scotts (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Again. No, there is no label. The only identifier is the raised lettering on its base. The bottle appears to be the same as that in the image posted by 'guest' above. 

 So, by all accounts, it's probably mineral water? Ah well, I was hoping for a well aged spirit.


----------



## Henry Hatt (May 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,[/align]I respectfully would like to correct your information. To my knowledge, CARLSBAD L.S. is not from Karlsbad in Czechoslovakia.[/align]CARLSBAD L.S. was a porcellaine factory in AUSTRIA. I might be wrong but I found a glass bottle like that myself in an old mine and I also found porcellaine together with it.[/align]best wishes[/align]Henry[/align]


----------



## surfaceone (May 12, 2011)

> Hi Guys,I respectfully would like to correct your information. To my knowledge, CARLSBAD L.S. is not from Karlsbad in Czechoslovakia.CARLSBAD L.S. was a porcellaine factory in AUSTRIA. I might be wrong but I found a glass bottle like that myself in an old mine and I also found porcellaine together with it.best wishesHenry


 
 Hello Henry,

 Welcome to A-BN. There's something about this thread that attracts new members, and with very little photographic input from same. Please do put up some photos of your bottle and pocellaine. I think you may be mistaken.

 "Carlsbad" as a name on porcelain generally has additional markings or information. Here are some Carlsbad marks:















 "When porcelain was first produced in Bohemia, Bohemia was a part of the Habsburg Monarchy in the Austro-Hungarian Empire1. There were several mines in the area of Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic (Karlsbad, Bohemia, Austria). Another area with several factories is Trnovany, Czech Republic (Teplitz, Bohemia, Austria). These areas became the center of porcelain production, especially Karlovy Vary. Bohemian porcelain made before 1918 may be marked with the country of origin as Austria. Most of the factories were founded when the area was still under Austrian rule. Thus, the town and village names are the German/Austrian names. Once Czechoslovakia became a country, the towns and villages may or may not use their Czech names in their marks." From.





 1883 - 1925
 w/ Austria
 1925 - 1939
 w/ Czechoslovakia





 What about this LS? Are you, perhaps, thinking of LS&S Carlsbad?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "L Straus & Sons 
 Nathan Straus & Co Marks
 L Straus & Son - New York City, New York (USA)
 1869 L Straus & Sons (LS&S) was founded in New York City by Lazarus Straus in 1869, as importers of crockery. (Henderson shows Straus' first name as Lazarus and Rontgen has it as Lewis.)
 1924 it became Nathan Straus & Co, and in the 
 1930's it closed.

 In 1874 Nathan Straus (Lazarus' son) convinced the company RH Macy to permit the Straus firm to have a small glass & chinaware department in their store. The first china and glassware to be sold by Macy's.

 The company made and imported porcelain and glassware from Europe including England, France, Germany, and Czechoslovakia (then Austria). L Straus & Sons had factories or offices in London, Paris, Limoges, Rudolstadt, Kamenicky Senov, and Karlovy Vary. The Karlovy Vary operation was a porcelain factory in StarÃ¡ Role (Altrohlau, Bohemia, Austria) and KamenickÃ½ Å enov was a glass factory. LS&S purchased porcelain from several European factories including Moritz Zdekhauer in StarÃ¡ Role (Altrohlau). LS&S had a decorating studio in Limoges, France. LS&S claims it invented the condensed milk or marmalade jar. Additionally it was a financial backer for Oscar & Edgar Gutherz's factory in StarÃ¡ Role (Altrohlau)." From.

 In this case, LS & S would have been the American importer Lazarus Straus & Son.

 "The company of Lazarus Straus & Sons was founded in 1869 and successfully specialized on the import and resale of glass and ceramics. By 1874 Nathan Straus (Lazarus' son) had convinced the company of R.H. Macy (Macy's) to allow small shop-in-shop based glass and chinaware department in each of their stores. Business quickly increased and so the US-based 'New York and Rudolstadt Pottery Co. Inc.' was founded in 1882 with their subsidiary in Germany supplying the Straus business with own porcelain products in the range of luxury goods like figures, elaborate coffee sets and such.

 At first the company in Germany only concentrated on the items created in the Rudolstadt factory but with expanding business and the following opening of further subsidiaries in both France (decoration studio in the Limoges area) and Austrian Bohemia (second studio and warehouse near Carlsbad) in 1891 the Rudolstadt-based company also started to function as coordinator and export relay for all subsidiaries while the London-based (and more glass-related) business remained nearly independent. It shoud be mentioned here that already in 1913 the German factory employed around 300 workers, roughly one third of those were occupied with export transactions only.

 The different subsidiaries used own marks and so one normally encounters specialized German, French or Austrian versions. However there also are two exceptions: next to the typical French 'L.S.&S. Limoges' and Austrian 'L.S.&S. Carlsbad' versions the most used mark is the German version showing a crowned lozenge with the initials 'RW' standing for 'Rudolstadt Works'. That mark together with the more elaborate 'CROWN RUDOLSTADT' type was *not* only used for the German business but also used for items from the Austrian Bohemian deals made exclusively with the company of Oscar & Edgar Gutherz. The reason for this deviation from the normal procedure of using the 'L.S.&S. Carlsbad' mark like on items for example purchased from Moritz Zdekauer was that Lazarus' son Nathan as the main director of the German factory and central purchasing coordinator was married to the sister of Oscar and Edgar, Lena Gutherz. The business relationship by the way also included the financial backing of the Gutherz business by Straus & Sons and as if all that was not confusing enough Edgar Gutherz himself was actually married to a woman named Lina." From.

 Perhaps you can write something up about the various porcelain makers that used glass mineral water bottles to promote their wares. What is it that you are the author of and, in what areas of history do you specialize?


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 27, 2013)

hi Gang:
   I found this post in while researching My Carlsbad LS Bottle . I thought you might like to see a few better photos. I did not find this in a Danish Lake lol. I found it right here in little ole Nashua NH. Woo hooo !!!
 Any Idea what this might be worth at a show. I guess you would call it Black Glass or Blackened Glass ??

 Thanks 
    Jeff


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 27, 2013)

Photo 2


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 27, 2013)

Photo 3


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 27, 2013)

Photo 4


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 27, 2013)

Photo 5
 I hope you don't mind too many photos here. []


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 29, 2013)

i found three of them here in nyc.
 there is an image posted her of one with a partial label. It was a bottle that was with a couple of anchor flasks that a young guy was trying to sell. it is a mineral water for "regularity" sorry I cant remember the link. I tried to look back at my posts but it was too long ago. I don't know how to review posts that are over 100 posts past.


----------

